

Ask HN: Where to get business cards printed - nodesocket

Looking for a good printer, who does everybody use besides VistaPrint?
======
ColinWright
I use the local printer just down the road. Send him a PDF by email, 24 hours
later get a phone call saying to come and pick up the 1000 cards he just made
for me.

I found him on the interwebs - just searched for "printer" and my town name.

------
8dot5by11
Depends on what you want: 1-2 colors, full (4) colors, are you paying someone
to design, or will you upload the design yourself, etc. If you are
sensitive/picky about color quality (e.g., you are doing heavily designed or
photo card), you will want the color of your finished goods to closely match
what you saw on screen, then go with someone who offers digital printing. The
color mgmt of offset printers varies by shop and the equipment. IMHO, HP
Indigo digital presses appear to have the best color mgmt thus far.

<http://www.moo.com> (as you can guess they use HP Indigo)
<http://www.123print.com/Business-Cards>
<http://www.overnightprints.com/businesscards>

------
sim0n
I've always used moo.com in the past.

~~~
limedaring
+1 for moo.com — great quality, great service (I ordered using a bad file and
the cards were wonky, but they still reordered for free and overnighted it to
me).

------
bendmorris
What's wrong with VistaPrint? I've used them several times in the past -
getting something like 100 cards for $5 if I remember right. I thought it was
too good to be true, and was pleasantly surprised. (They also suckered me into
some other personalized stuff like pens and sticky notes while I was checking
out.)

~~~
brudgers
I've had good experience with VistaPrint as well. I'll add that last time I
shopped around, it looked like several other websites were just ordering
through Vistaprint and tacking on fees - this is also what my local Staples
started doing a couple of years ago.

I've ordered other business printing from them as well and had acceptable
results. Items typically ship quickly even with the slowest and least
expensive option selected.

~~~
prodigal_erik
VistaPrint are spammers. Please stop supporting attacks upon our shared
network.

------
adamculpepper
-1 for moo.com, the jacked up TWO of my orders. I'm using overnightprints.com next.

~~~
limedaring
Did you email them? I've had mine screwed up and they fixed and overnighted it
to me no problem. =/

